# Wood Supply



## Splitboard (May 22, 2011)

Where do you guys go to get supply? I've been grabbing some odds and ends from the scrap areas of menards/home depot for my first starter projects. Any ideas?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Try a cabinet supply store, they sell cheaper but to builders usually.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I buy my wood from a hardwood lumber store Brazos Forrestry Products is one and I'm going to go to another one soon Acadian Hardwoods and see what they have.

I also get free wood from Granite stores, flooring companies tree service's and any logs I see that are on the ground.

Free wood isn't always free. I was cutting free wood when I cut off my finger and i was talking to another woodworker who cut but didn't lose his finger while cutting up some free wood for some nuns.:yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It all depends upon your area and the lumber suppliers that you have. Have you done a search for suppliers in your area?

If lumber sources are limited in your area you can always go mail order.

George


----------



## Splitboard (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I have a custom cabinet company nearby, I'll give them a ring.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

If you live anywhere near a warehousing area check around for discarded pallets, shipping crates, or dunnage[shipping boards or planks]. Construction sites often have piles of shorts and discards.

Gerry


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> If you live anywhere near a warehousing area check around for discarded pallets, shipping crates, or dunnage[shipping boards or planks]. Construction sites often have piles of shorts and discards.
> 
> Gerry


Ditto, I have about 150 L ft of 3/4 x 4 southern red oak that I salvaged from a furniture retailer in my town.

Now that I've purchased a planer and a budget metal detector I just have to decide what to build.

This post reminded me that I need to go back and see if there's more.

Greedy greedy greedy, heh heh heh!

Jeff


----------



## todd047 (May 31, 2011)

a sawmill if have one close by


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

You are in Wisconsin---There are a lot of small cutters up there---Look in forestry and milling here.
Nelsonwoodworks.biz - Home This site list some mills---a google search will get you many more.---Mike---


----------



## Paul L (Feb 7, 2011)

Go to woodfinder.com, put in what your looking for and your zip code, and it will show you whats in your area.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

So you guys who are salvaging wood from various types of stores aree you dumpster diving? Not that I have a problem with it, I just want to know where to look. Are you going in and asking? What kinds of stores are you looking at for decent used scraps?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Glass importers, furniture importers, motorcycles, machinery. Any store or warehouse that imports larger items will often have packing crates or pallets that they will need to dispose of. 

By all means, ask the people there if it is okay to remove the wood. Some pallets are recycled.

As I mentioned before, another good place is construction sites.

Gerry


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

I get some from lumber supply companies, I get some from scrap in various places, and I get some by watching craigslist. Craigslist can get you some good deals. I got a hundred feet of old red oak barn wood that cleans up beautifully, if you don't mind nail holes. 30 cents a foot.
--Matt


----------

